# Labor Day Report



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my buddy Zac yesterday. I met his dad Roger the last trip but he did not go with us. Well this time his dad and brother Russ went with us. What a great family and fun bunch of guys. Brothers do what they do and picked at each other all day. And Roger is a first class guy. They all had me laughing all day. The weather was a little bumpy but the with this crew, we could not help but have a great time. One of the crew had to be in a little early so we decided to make a short trip. Wife requirements or something like that. Maybe he said work, but he has his story and we have ours, huh Russ! We made some bait and my nephew followed us out on their boat. It was a two boat challenge for me. But, in these nasty seas, I welcome a second boat anytime. It turned out to be fun to fish with someone along side. Kind of a two boat tourny. I needed to pick some spots that would produce enough fish for both boats. So we pounded out about 30 miles or so and started picking away at some fish. RIght off the bat, Roger got his biggest grouper so far and spirits were high. But, then Zac had to best him with a nice 25 lb or so grouper. Now thing are going great and everyone is having a good time. Laughing, joking, and picking at each other. Sharks were bad and had several grouper dinners on us. Roger had a stud Red Grouper that was shark lunch. Dang sharks. Decided to try one more spot and Zac does it again. He hooks into a real one. He is fishing with a little reel about the size of a Zebco 202 and up pops a nice 39 lb gag. When its your day, its just your day. So we headed in with a nice box of fish and I personally had a great time. Could not have fished with a finer crew. This is what fishing is all about. Having a great time with family and friends. Thanks again guys for letting me tag along. I have not been taking many pictures but got some today. Enjoy

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looook at that fish! Stud for sure. That is a messof fish good job y'all!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

*Labor Day Trip w/ Capt Delynn*

We had a blast again on the pond. I got to fish with my Dad and Brother and celebrate our Birthdays catching Grouper and AJ's. As life changes it seems harder for us all to find the time to fish together. The chaos of everyday life makes the moments we share on the water that much better. We all were very grateful to have Capt. Delynn join us. He was a natural fit and look forward to many more trips with Delynn. We were greeted by early winds and a rather bumpy pass. As we moved offshore the winds and seas laid down. First stop I had a AJ snap my rod in half. I thought it was a sure sign of a bad day for me. I was mentally prepared for DAD and RUSS to wear me out. I grabbed hold of a Trindad 20A on a light weight rod and used it the rest of the day. Turned out I landed by personal best grouper only to top it an hour later!! Thanks to Capt Delynn for another memorable trip. Also a big thanks to Russ and Dad for an awesome Birthday. This is really what fishing is all about.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Damn...!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Dang that's some nice fish!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking fish good job capt


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Another grouper smack down, great job as usual capt!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Way to go...........again capt'n delynn. Nice gags!!!


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Good job Capt. Looks like you guys did it again. Hope to be fishing with you again in the future.


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to get my priorities in order. lol lol


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice haul !! Da Gone nine!!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Great day of fishin Guy's,...Mann, those pic's making me hungry!!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like Gerard Butler in 300


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice haul Gentlemen, Looking at those pic's are making me hungry!! Helluva Job..:thumbsup:


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Gerard Butler with less money and more fat!!


----------

